# Taifun Gs And Cobra Genesis (19mm Dia. Or Smaller Rbas)



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

Being the proud owner of a VTR, I'd like to start exploring a bit of low ohm rba vaping. 

The VTR has an atomiser 'protection ring' on it which I want to keep intact for the time being. I also like the form factor of the side mount atomiser and having said that, I started looking for rbas at 19mm or smaller diameter which fist inside the 'protection ring'.

So far I have found two candidates, the Cobra Genesis style rba and the Taifun GS. 
Anyone have experience with these, perhaps know where they can be found locally or other options?


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

No knowledge on that unfortunately, @JakesSA. You do know, whatever the resistance of your coil you will be limited to 15 W by the VTR? Effectively, you will be vaping a 1.2 ohms coil, even if you built a 0.8 ohms one.


----------



## ET (14/4/14)

just mod that vtr and put something nice on there instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

This here's Smoktech Scar should also work, not a bad looking dripper although I would agree that circumcising that son would be a marvellous idea. I have no experience with the other compatible atties.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

Oh and most drippers like the Igo-L should work if you have a long enough drip tip. Might look strange though.


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

Thanks for that, I think for a dripper I'll rather get a large size and use the extension tube. The rba must preferably be a tank type for convenience.

The 15w does limit the 'work' done by the device so effectively it would take a 1/4 unit of time longer to get the same 'work' done as, for example, a 20w output.


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

JakesSA said:


> The 15w does limit the 'work' done by the device so effectively it would take a 1/4 unit of time longer to get the same 'work' done as, for example, a 20w output.


My understanding has always been that the device is limited in both Watts and Amps and can go no higher than those limits. Otherwise why would they bring out 20 and 30 W devices.


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

You are 100% correct. 
What I have to contend with, given the 15 watt limit, is a 2 second inhale vs. a 1 second inhale on a 30 watt device, for similar effect.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

I don't know... In terms of joules per second, per second that makes sense but it is certainly not the case. 20 watts for 1 second does not equal 10w for 2 seconds. Diminishing current due to time lapse? I'm going to study the relationship between volts, watts, amps and resistance now. Good question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

Hypothetically, watt is a unit of work which is then carried out over a unit of time. I am pretty sure its not quite that simple in real life vaping though and by no means am I indicating that, with patience, a 15w is just as good as a 30w.


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

JakesSA said:


> You are 100% correct.
> What I have to contend with, given the 15 watt limit, is a 2 second inhale vs. a 1 second inhale on a 30 watt device, for similar effect.


Well, from personal experience (whilst we wait for the science by @Reinvanhardt), you might have something there. Found on tanks I really have to take a long toot to get some satisfaction as compared to the Reo where a short toot is sufficient. But going sub-ohm coil on the VTR does not make this better or a shorter toot, you still have to toot as if on a 1.2 ohm coil, if that makes sense.


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Perhaps because it would take the coil a little bit of time, depending on the coil, to heat up and get to it's full delivery.

But if the coil was completely heated, I would say 2 secs of 10W should equal 1sec of 20W.

Could be wrong but that's my understanding of it...


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

And the higher the wattage the quicker the coil will heat up


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> And the higher the wattage the quicker the coil will heat up


Which translates to better flavour, vapour and throat hit - which is not gettable on the lower W, not matter how long you toot?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Well, from personal experience (whilst we wait for the science by @Reinvanhardt), you might have something there. Found on tanks I really have to take a long toot to get some satisfaction as compared to the Reo where a short toot is sufficient. But going sub-ohm coil on the VTR does not make this better or a shorter toot, you still have to toot as if on a 1.2 ohm coil, if that makes sense.



Makes 100% sense @Matthee.

Yeah @ShaneW that's what I meant by diminishing current over time, thus a constant slight temperature loss. So theoretically it will never be equal. I stand to be corrected.


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Which translates to better flavour, vapour and throat hit - which is not gettable on the lower W, not matter how long you toot?



Yip, on lower wattages, the coil wouldn't able to get to it's max heat as it's covered by juice that's cooling it and air passing over it.

In higher wattage systems, it has the power to 'punch' through that and deliver the needed heat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

A small irony that the unit watt is named after James Watt who in turn was very much into steam engines ..

Yes, I think you will get diminishing returns, as the liquid vapourises and is no longer in contact with the coil it cannot be heated further.

Don't quite get the diminishing current over time though?


----------



## BhavZ (14/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Well, from personal experience (whilst we wait for the science by @Reinvanhardt), you might have something there. Found on tanks I really have to take a long toot to get some satisfaction as compared to the Reo where a short toot is sufficient. But going sub-ohm coil on the VTR does not make this better or a shorter toot, you still have to toot as if on a 1.2 ohm coil, if that makes sense.


perhaps this link will help with understanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Makes 100% sense @Matthee.
> 
> Yeah @ShaneW that's what I meant by diminishing current over time, thus a constant slight temperature loss. So theoretically it will never be equal. I stand to be corrected.



Just remember that the only way current can diminish is if
1. The resistance of the coil changes to a higher ohmage
2. The battery voltage drops
3. The power setting on the mod(if electronic) is changed, which essentially just changes the voltage or resistance(internal resistance, not coil)

This is the fundamentals of ohms law


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

The most important thing is that you enjoy your VTR and whichever RBA you get. Building your own coils is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

Err .. yes .. seems the steam engine got derailed there for a bit. Thanks for the input gentlemen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Just remember that the only way current can diminish is if
> 1. The resistance of the coil changes to a higher ohmage
> 2. The battery voltage drops
> 3. The power setting on the mod(if electronic) is changed, which essentially just changes the voltage or resistance(internal resistance, not coil)
> ...



Yes you are correct I should have said diminished joules.


----------



## Alex (14/4/14)

@JakesSA I am loving my modded IGO-w3 dripper on the VTR, I'm also finding the extension piece is actually really cool for me. I was going to cut the ring, but then after using a dripper on this thing I am re-thinking that idea. Even the Kayfun looks pretty sweet sitting up top 

I just wish I had some good juice atm


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

JakesSA said:


> Err .. yes .. seems the steam engine got derailed there for a bit. Thanks for the input gentlemen.


No, not at all. These sort of discussion are more than welcome. The more we understand, the better we are equipped for vaping and answering questions on vaping. Of course, not everyone's cup of tea, but fortunately participation is not mandatory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

If you want to leave the VTR unmodified I would go for the Cobra in terms of a tank style RBA. It's locally available at Vapesa.co.za. The Taifun GS also looks cool but you'll have to get that from Fast Tech.


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

I will most definitely get some standard size rba's as well for home use with the extension tube. This requirement is for daily at work use, the side mount atomiser makes for an easy slide in and out of the the pockets for me.

Thanks Reinvanhart (how do I quote a name?) I'll give them a call.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

Pleasure @JakesSA. 

"@", type member name, tag member from list.


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

Thanks @Reinvanhardt !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/14)

Took me a long time to figure out what tagging meant. Just saw in the alerts that someone had tagged me - until one day it dawned....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Yip not as eina as real tagging

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/4/14)

johan said:


> Yip not as eina as real tagging



Or as fun as lazer tagging!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/14)

Matthee said:


> No knowledge on that unfortunately, @JakesSA. You do know, whatever the resistance of your coil you will be limited to 15 W by the VTR? Effectively, you will be vaping a 1.2 ohms coil, even if you built a 0.8 ohms one.



I browsed right over this initially since 1.2 ohm seemed like a good low ohm value anyway but on my long journey home tonight (with a battery going to red) I did some math and at 3V 5A a VTR should be able to do a 0.6 ohm coil (prolly a bit higher to account for losses) but both 3v and 5A is within spec for it and also equals 15w. Am I missing something here..?


----------



## Andre (15/4/14)

JakesSA said:


> I browsed right over this initially since 1.2 ohm seemed like a good low ohm value anyway but on my long journey home tonight (with a battery going to red) I did some math and at 3V 5A a VTR should be able to do a 0.6 ohm coil (prolly a bit higher to account for losses) but both 3v and 5A is within spec for it and also equals 15w. Am I missing something here..?


Yes, you are missing Ohm's Law calculator. A 0.6 ohm coil on a 4.2 V battery will give you 29.4 W and 7 Amps, but you are limited to 15 W, so the result is as in my initial post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/4/14)

At 0.6 ohms the maximum power you can draw is 15w. At 1.2 ohms you can still draw the maximum power of 15w because you may utilise up to 6 volts. A lower resistance coil gets you there by using less volts that's all.


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/14)

Ok .. so the 'buck' part of the regulator doesn't drop the voltage the way I think it does e.g. not quite as simple as 3V out at 5A?


----------

